# Foo fighters



## CraftyZA (14/12/14)

What an epic show!!!
What i noticed. Vaping in sa is alive and well. There was vapers all over the show. Even met a guy (Phillip) on the park and ride bus with some nice rigs. Suspect he is from the forum.
Security grabbed my arm and wanted to escort me out due to vaping. I was not blowing clouds. Simply vaping by ky self. I complied, but explained what this was. He offered a truce saying he did not realize what it was, and i'm allowed to do it inside. Even ran into @Stroodlepuff just west of the beer stall. 
Cant wait for them to come back

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## MurderDoll (14/12/14)

I got asked as well. Said it was my asthma pump. 

Oke said ok and left. Didn't bother me for the rest of the night. 

Even agreed to let me put me ReOdin on the stage so I could take a photo of it. 

Was an awesome concert!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TommyL (14/12/14)

I noticed this too! Was truly an epic experience!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (14/12/14)

lol the security guard moaned at me and when I explained said no but the people up there dont understand that and then left smokers to smoke because they were giving him cigarettes so I just carried on and he left me alone  was good fun though and the best part is my ticket was free  my sister got 4 tickets from work as a Christmas gift - she didnt want to go so she gave them to us and sold the other two to @Northcliff Vape King at a steal


----------



## huffnpuff (14/12/14)

CraftyZA said:


> What an epic show!!!
> What i noticed. Vaping in sa is alive and well. There was vapers all over the show. Even met a guy (Phillip) on the park and ride bus with some nice rigs. Suspect he is from the forum.



I wonder you you were on the bus that had the guy hanging out the window and vaping on arrival, looked like some decent gear he had there. I was seated higher up, and I must say, it was quite easy to spot the cloud chaser in the golden circle. Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (15/12/14)

I had seated tickets. A friend called me one day and asked if i wanted tickets, so i said absolutely. Next time i want golden circle tickets, and i want to be in front. Also noticed the cloud chaser in there.


----------



## MurderDoll (15/12/14)

Was that on the left or right of the stage?


----------



## CraftyZA (15/12/14)

MurderDoll said:


> Was that on the left or right of the stage?


I was dead center in the middle. Just left of that big isle that runs into the official merchandise stand.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (18/12/14)

CraftyZA said:


> I was dead center in the middle. Just left of that big isle that runs into the official merchandise stand.


Lol so was I  also noticed the cloud chasers in standing


----------

